# UK Smoking wood supplier review - Goulden Hardwoods



## timneo (Feb 9, 2017)

IMG_20170209_194525350.jpg



__ timneo
__ Feb 9, 2017






As I don't have any experience in smoking, I want to use lumps in my UDS I'm building.

I found that Goulden Hardwoods had a nice range of woods and was willing to put together boxes of mixed woods so you're not stuck on one wood.

Prices wise I've seen as much as £5 a kilo (not Inc P&p) of woods like apple and cherry.

I emailed Paul asking for a mix including some imported Hickory with a budget about £40 plus P&p.

That got me 18kg of mixed hardwood chunks (about £2.20 a kilo). I'd not considered orange and walnut. There's a very healthy mix.

But what makes this excellent service? Paul sent the box before I've even paid and if I'm not happy to let him know first.

Very rare in this day and age.  So now I've sniffed every bit of wood (I'm tempted to leave the hickory by my bed, it's so strong smelling!) I best pay!  Shipping was about 2 days from my email.

Hope no one minds his web address on here, I'm new and still getting used to it.

http://bbqsmokingwood.co.uk/?page_id=20


----------



## montanabbq (Feb 21, 2017)

Have you tried getting the end pieces from cabinet makers. Just because it isn't round doesn't mean it won't burn and they usually have lots of different types of wood you could try. Just remember that lumber is usually dried to 4% moisture so you will need to soak the wood prior to smoking with it. Unless you want a milder flavor. 

Hope this helps!


----------

